# 3D Printed Box Mod



## Yoda (7/7/16)

So the day has finally arrived!!!
Last year I started with this project and didn't have the time (university is a b*tch) to finish, well i'm on holiday now and got some time so I finally finished... I also had to make 2, one for myself and one for my brother.
Parallel box mod with fatdaddy v5, anti-vandal switch and a mosfet (all from @eviltoy)
Had a struggle with the battery connections but used some thick gauge copper wire to make them.
Just want to thank @eviltoy he helped me a lot and gave good advice along the way.
Second phot o is a size comparison to my evic vtc mini.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 13


----------



## Roodt (7/7/16)

Nicely done... now hope that sucker doesn't go KABOOM!!! On the first pull. Seriously though, did it work?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yoda (7/7/16)

Roodt said:


> Nicely done... now hope that sucker doesn't go KABOOM!!! On the first pull. Seriously though, did it work?


Jip works just fine


----------



## shaunnadan (7/7/16)

Have you considered salvaging the battery terminals out of a toy or some appliance ?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Yoda (7/7/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Have you considered salvaging the battery terminals out of a toy or some appliance ?


Hi @shaunnadan, yes I did but couldn't find anything that would suffice but the ones I made work fine


----------



## Silver (7/7/16)

Congrats @Yoda
Must be great to vape on something you made!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (8/7/16)

If you ever willing to sell one, I'm willing to buy


----------



## eviltoy (8/7/16)

Sorry I didnt get back to you regarding the contacts I was celebrating eid. You need keystone 228 and 209 contacts for that box. I can hit you up with some if need be


----------



## Frikkie6000 (8/7/16)

@Yoda dude well done !! Vaping on that must have a satisfaction level of over 9000 !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

